# China launches gold vending machines



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

China 'launches gold vending machine'

China is encouraging its citizens to buy gold.

France is making it more difficult.

Tightening the Noose: France Bans Cash Sales of Gold/Silver Bullion over $600


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

A gold vending machine? Hope it is bolted down REALLY well! People steal coke machines to get to the quarters, how long before someone thinks it would be a great idea to snag one of these?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It depends on where they're placed, the crime rate, and what kind of police presence they have.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the risk of getting SHOT IN THE FACE by the govt will be a great disincentive to steal the machines
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
obligatory federal reserve statement


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I thought these already existed int he U.S.? Like in FL or something.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Turtle said:


> A gold vending machine? Hope it is bolted down REALLY well! People steal coke machines to get to the quarters, how long before someone thinks it would be a great idea to snag one of these?


I think that they are more worried about a bullet in the back of the head and getting their organs donated involuntarily if they get caught :sssh:


----------

